# Suche Camcorder unter 250€



## ray2mi (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Camcorder, ich habe zur Zeit einen Sony dcr tcr 140e und das Ding ist voll e. Sorry aber ich habe nur schlechte Bilder und wenn ich die Aufnahmen aufm PC haben möchte dann sieht es voll shit aus. 

Ich bin also auf der Suche nach einem neuen, der zur Abwechslung gute Bilder macht und wo man die Datein bzw. den Film leicht auf den PC schieben kann. 

Vieleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen was die nächst schlechtere Stufe von HD ist, denn HD ist zu krass. Ich weiß nicht ob ich da mit dem Schneiden etc klar komme und ich habe noch keinen HD TV Apparat.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tips geben könntet denn ich habe keine Ahnung von den Dingern.

Danke


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2008)

Das "nächstschlechtere" wäre DV. Aber Du kannst auch mit HDV-Kameras DV aufnehmen, also kannst Du auch so eine Kamera kaufen.
 Ich behaupte mal, dass Du mit jeder aktuellen Kamera bis 250Euro bessere Bilder machst als mit der alten, noch dazu ist die Auswahl der Kameras in dieser Spanne nicht so groß und sie unterscheiden sich auch nicht besonders. Geh einfach in den Laden und schau Dir die Geräte an, wie liegen sie in der Hand, ist das Menu verständlich etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## ray2mi (5. Juni 2008)

wie steht es mit einer solchen PRAKTICA DVC 5.1 HD


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2008)

Hey, interessant, weil sie neben PAL "nur" 720p anbietet, finde ich bemerkenswert.

Negativ aber, dass sie auf Speicherkarten aufnimmt, damit holt man sich schon wieder Konvertierungs- und Schnittprobleme ins Haus. Schade, kein DV-Modus.

mfg chmee


----------



## ray2mi (5. Juni 2008)

könntest du mir vieleicht ein oder ein paar Modelle empfehlen?!
Wäre echt super


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2008)

Schau mal bei eBay, da gibt es zB die Panasonic GS75 für Sofortkauf 265 Euro. Ist ein MiniDV-Gerät, großer Vorteil 3 Bildchips, das sorgt für mehr Schärfe und Sauberkeit im Bild. Sorry, dass die Empfehlung über Deinen Vorstellungen liegt, aber 3 Chips zu haben ist ein echter Segen an schlecht ausgeleuchteten Orten. 

mfg chmee


----------



## ray2mi (5. Juni 2008)

ist MiniDv gut?


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2008)

Das Beste, was man in der Preislage bis 5.000 kaufen kann. Leicht auf den Rechner zu spielen, Format ist leicht verdaulich, jede Schnittsoftware kann damit umgehen, die Tapes sind preiswert, Qualität ist vollkommen in Ordnung etc..

Kurzum, für schwachbrüstige Rechner und angenehmes Schneiden genau das Richtige.

mfg chmee


----------



## ray2mi (5. Juni 2008)

sehr schöne Blume 

Ich fühle mich grad so als würde ich schon nerven, wenn ich dich jetzt nochmal was frage aber ich versuche es trotzdem.

Gibt es vieleicht noch ein vergleichbare Produkt von Sony...also anstelle dieser Panasonic.


----------



## danielklein (5. Juni 2008)

Habe noch eine Sony ccd-trv46e pal hi8, 0lux, nightshot etc.


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2008)

Sicher gibt es auch Sony-Geräte, da sollte man auf die TRV900/950 (3Chip) achten, ansonsten denke ich aber auch, das jede MiniDV-Kamera ein besseres Bild macht als Deine derzeitige. Naja, so ne MiniCam, wie die Sony PC-Reihe würde ich mir nicht antun, die ist zu leicht, um ein ruhiges Bild zu erhalten 

mfg chmee


----------



## ray2mi (6. Juni 2008)

na ja ok...aber diese Sony ist ja mal etwas teurer als meine veranschlagten 250€...obwohl das Ding natürlich sehr überzeugen kann.
Aber vieleicht nen bissle billigeres?


----------



## chmee (6. Juni 2008)

Nun, ich kenne das komplette Repertoire der Hersteller nicht - ganz ehrlich, will es auch nicht 
Es sei an Dir, mal zu stöbern und zu finden. Gerne werde ich nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben,
wenn Du irgendwas ins Visier genommen hast. Du kennst ja nun grob meine Einstellung, lieber 50 Euro mehr
ausgeben als später weinen, dass das Bild schlecht ist oder Einstellungen fehlen. Andersrum muss
man auch sagen, dass man von Kameras unter 800Euro nicht sehr viel erwarten kann.

mfg chmee


----------



## ray2mi (6. Juni 2008)

Na ok, kann ich ja auch verstehen. Ich dachte nur das du vieleicht ne Präferrenz hast in dieser Preisklasse.

Ich habe mal nach etwas gesucht, und nun gebe bitte mal deinen Senf dazu 
 Panasonic NV-DX 110


----------



## chmee (6. Juni 2008)

Ah, der kleine Bruder der DVX100. Ja, eine gute Wahl, hat zwar einen digitalen Bildstabilisator, aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau.. ( Konkret sollte man lieber mit Stativ arbeiten als einen eingebauten Stabilisator zu nehmen )

mfg chmee


----------



## ray2mi (6. Juni 2008)

ist ein digitaler Stabilisator sehr schlecht oder wie?
Kann man eigentlich auf die Kamera auch ein Weitwinkel anbringen?


----------



## chmee (7. Juni 2008)

Nein ist er nicht, und Ja, man kann Weitwinkel-Adapter raufschrauben..

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich packe hier mal noch andere aktuelle Kameras in der Preislage um 250 Euro rein.

April 2008 - Chip.de-Vergleich Mini-DV-Kameras um die 250 Euro

*Canon FS100* - etwa 250 Euro
-------------------------------------------------
Speicherkarte als Medium. Superscharfes PAL-Widescreen, aber kein HD.
Scheinbar kein Gewinde für weitere Objektiv-Filter.

mfg chmee


----------

